# nvidia resolution <= 1280*1024 on SyncMaster 753DFX [SOLVED]

## opensas

[edit]

To put it shortly

Monitor: SyncMaster 753 DFX

Without the nvidia driver, I could set a 1400*1050 resoluion.

Using the nvidia driver, I can't set a res higher than 1208*1024

[/edit]

[edit]

solved the thing!!!

just had to add

```

Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"

```

to the Device section of my xorg.conf file... and now I have a sweet 1400*1050 resolution!!!

[/edit]

Hi

I've vopied my xorg.conf from a slack live cd, 'cause it allowed me to use a 1400x1050 resolution

It all went fine 'til I tried to setup the nvidia driver

I followed the gentoo Linux Nvidia Guide, but now I have grnulated colors (seems like I only have 256 colors or something of the sort) and the max resoluton I can get is 1280*1024.

I used to have a xorg.conf extacted from a knoppix live cd, which seemed to work fine, but, once again, only at a 1280*1024 max resolution.

I'd like to use my nvidia drivers, with a color depth of 24, and a resolution of 1400x1050

Thi is my current xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier     "X.org Configured"

Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load  "dbe"

#Load  "dri"

Load  "extmod"

Load  "glx"

Load  "record"

Load  "xtrap"

Load  "freetype"

Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Keyboard0"

Driver      "kbd"

Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Mouse0"

Driver      "mouse"

Option       "Protocol" "auto"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Buttons" "3"

#Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier   "Monitor0"

VendorName   "SAM"

ModelName    "SyncMaster"

HorizSync    30.0 - 71.0

VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier  "Card0"

#Driver      "nv"

Driver      "nvidia"

VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

Device     "Card0"

Monitor    "Monitor0"

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     1

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     4

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     8

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     15

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     16

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     24

EndSubSection

EndSection

```

this is the output of glxinfo

```

tux portage # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21  8 pc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22  8 gs  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x23  8 sc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24  8 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25  8 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26  8 sg  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

these are some relevant lines of xorg og file

```

tux portage # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep NVIDIA

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 13:01:02 PDT 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD6000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.18.20.13.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0, TV-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: maximum pixel clock: 350 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-71.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width 1400 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1280)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 108)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): OpenGL is only supported in depths 16 and 24

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

```

Well, it says something about hsync out of range, I wonder what would it mean...

I'll compare these setings with the knoppix ones.

meanwhile, if anybody can help me, I'll be grateful   :Wink: 

Saludos

SasLast edited by opensas on Wed Oct 26, 2005 8:26 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## opensas

Well, I tried with the knoppix generated file

But, as expected, it all works fine, but the max resolution I can get is 1208*1024

this is the conf file

```

# Auto-generated by KNOPPIX mkxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

# PS/2 Mouse using /dev/input/mice in Kernel 2.6

# Serial Mouse not detected

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# Additional fonts: Locale, Gimp, TTF...

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/75dpi"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latin2/100dpi"

# True type and type1 fonts are also handled via xftlib, see /etc/X11/XftConfig!

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   # Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "bitmap" # bitmap-fonts

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 # DDC-probed

 # DDC-probed

#   # These are the DDC-probed settings reported by your monitor.

#   # 1024x768, 85.0Hz; hfreq=68.68, vfreq=85.00

#   ModeLine "1024x768"    94.50 1024 1072 1168 1376  768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

#   # 800x600, 85.0Hz; hfreq=53.67, vfreq=85.06

#   ModeLine "800x600"    56.25  800  832  896 1048  600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

#   # 800x600, 60.0Hz; hfreq=37.88, vfreq=60.32

#   ModeLine "800x600"    40.00  800  840  968 1056  600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

#   # 640x480, 85.0Hz; hfreq=43.27, vfreq=85.01

#   ModeLine "640x480"    36.00  640  696  752  832  480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

#   # 640x480, 75.0Hz; hfreq=37.50, vfreq=75.00

#   ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  720  840  480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

#   # 640x480, 60.0Hz; hfreq=31.47, vfreq=59.94

#   ModeLine "640x480"    25.17  640  648  744  784  480  482  484  509 -hsync -vsync

#   # Extended modelines with GTF timings

#   # 640x480 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 50.90 kHz; pclk: 43.16 MHz

#   ModeLine "640x480"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 768x576 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 35.82 kHz; pclk: 34.96 MHz

#   ModeLine "768x576"  34.96  768 792 872 976  576 577 580 597  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 768x576 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 43.27 kHz; pclk: 42.93 MHz

#   ModeLine "768x576"  42.93  768 800 880 992  576 577 580 601  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 768x576 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 45.15 kHz; pclk: 45.51 MHz

#   ModeLine "768x576"  45.51  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 602  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 768x576 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 51.42 kHz; pclk: 51.84 MHz

#   ModeLine "768x576"  51.84  768 808 888 1008  576 577 580 605  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 768x576 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 61.10 kHz; pclk: 62.57 MHz

#   ModeLine "768x576"  62.57  768 816 896 1024  576 577 580 611  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 800x600 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 68.18 MHz

#   ModeLine "800x600"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1024x768 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 81.40 kHz; pclk: 113.31 MHz

#   ModeLine "1024x768"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1152x864 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 53.70 kHz; pclk: 81.62 MHz

#   ModeLine "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

#   ModeLine "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1152x864 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 91.50 kHz; pclk: 143.47 MHz

#   ModeLine "1152x864"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1280x960 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.07 kHz; pclk: 124.54 MHz

#   ModeLine "1280x960"  124.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1001  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1280x960 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.15 kHz; pclk: 129.86 MHz

#   ModeLine "1280x960"  129.86  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1002  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

#   ModeLine "1280x960"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1280x1024 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 108.50 kHz; pclk: 190.96 MHz

#   ModeLine "1280x1024"  190.96  1280 1376 1520 1760  1024 1025 1028 1085  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1400x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 122.61 MHz

#   ModeLine "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1400x1050 @ 72.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 78.77 kHz; pclk: 149.34 MHz

#   ModeLine "1400x1050"  149.34  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1094  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1400x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 155.85 MHz

#   ModeLine "1400x1050"  155.85  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1096  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1400x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 179.26 MHz

#   ModeLine "1400x1050"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1400x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 214.39 MHz

#   ModeLine "1400x1050"  214.39  1400 1512 1664 1928  1050 1051 1054 1112  -HSync +Vsync

#   # 1600x1200 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 127.10 kHz; pclk: 280.64 MHz

#   ModeLine "1600x1200"  280.64  1600 1728 1904 2208  1200 1201 1204 1271  -HSync +Vsync

   # GTF manually generated

   # 1024x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 64.11 MHz

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SAM"

   ModelName    "SAM0022"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 71.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   ModeLine     "1024x768_60.00" 64.1 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1152x864_60.00" 81.6 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1280x768_60.00" 80.1 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1280x960_60.00" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1280x1024_60.00" 108.9 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1400x1050@59" 122.0 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "1600x1200@60Hz(VESA)" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

# sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

# The following line is auto-generated by KNOPPIX mkxf86config

#   Driver      "nv"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   Option       "sw_cursor"

        #Option     "hw_cursor"

        #Option     "NoAccel"

        #Option     "ShowCache"

        #Option     "ShadowFB"

        #Option     "UseFBDev"

        #Option     "Rotate"

   Option       "NoLogo" "1"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

#   DefaultColorDepth 24

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth     1

#      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth     4

#      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth     8

#      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth     15

#      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth     16

#      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth     24

#      Modes "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x768" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth     32

#      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x768" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

And these are some relevant lines of the log file

```

tux portage # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 1400

(WW) (1400x1050@59,Monitor0) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(WW) (1400x1050,Monitor0) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050@59" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

tux portage #

```

Any idea...

Saludos

SAS

----------

## opensas

OK, before anybody tells me, I added 1400*1050 to

```

   DefaultDepth     16 

    SubSection "Display" 

       Depth     16 

       Modes    "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x768" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

    EndSubSectio

```

Without any result.

Saludos

Sas

----------

## opensas

Hey, guess what

I have a Samsung SyncMaster 753DFX, and found 

I found the following page  this page saying:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Resolution
> 
> Recommended: 1024x768 / 85Hz
> ...

 

So, how come with the slax conf, and without the nvidia driver I could get a 1400x1050 resolution???

In that page I double checked the frequency, and it was OK

Saludos

SasLast edited by opensas on Wed Oct 26, 2005 7:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opensas

Well, I solved the 256 color problem.

I compared the knoppix xorg ith the slax one, and found the following

```

DefaultDepth 24

```

in the screen section

But still, there's no way I can set a resolution higher than 1280*1024 on a Syncamaster 753 DFX monitor using the nvidia driver.

Any solution

----------

## opensas

I tried calculating the modeline with this page http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

I copied this line to my monitor section in xorg.conf

```

Modeline "1400x1050@53" 110.00 1400 1432 1848 1880 1050 1072 1081 1103

Modeline "1400x1050@106i" 110.00 1400 1432 1848 1880 1050 1072 1081 1103 interlace

```

bu then, in the log file i get

```

(WW) (1400x1050,Monitor0) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050" (width 1400 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1280)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050@53" (width 1400 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1280)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1400x1050@106i" (width 1400 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1280)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

```

Where is that EDID-specifid maximun???

I also realized that

```

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

```

are getting to close to my 10 Mhx maximun badwdth, as reported by the samsyng web page.

Anyway... still trying.

----------

## opensas

Well, I think I've finally found the error line

I tried with the xorg from slax, without using the nvidia driver

This is what I get in the log file

```

(WW) (1400x1050,Monitor0) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

...

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

```

So the DDC maximun error is not the problem

The thing is that the NVIDIA driver complains about and EDID-specified maximun of 1280*1024

I tried copying the Modeline line but I got the EDID error

Saludos

Sas

----------

## opensas

Well, I solved the thing

Just had to add 

```

Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"

```

in the device sction

There goes my last (and let's hope ultimate) xorg..conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier     "X.org Configured"

Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load  "dbe"

#Load  "dri"

Load  "extmod"

Load  "glx"

Load  "record"

Load  "xtrap"

Load  "freetype"

Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Keyboard0"

Driver      "kbd"

Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Mouse0"

Driver      "mouse"

Option       "Protocol" "auto"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Buttons" "3"

Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier   "Monitor0"

VendorName   "SAM"

ModelName    "SyncMaster"

HorizSync    30.0 - 71.0

VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier  "Card0"

#Driver      "nv"

Driver      "nvidia"

VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

Option      "NoLogo" "1"

Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Defaultdepth 16

Identifier "Screen0"

Device     "Card0"

Monitor    "Monitor0"

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     1

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     4

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     8

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     15

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     16

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Viewport   0 0

Depth     24

EndSubSection

EndSection

```

I hope it might be useful for someone

Saludos

Sas

----------

